# Take a picture of your poodle up close



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Using his favorite pillow: my foot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Using his favorite pillow: my foot.
> View attachment 476682


As I scrolled, your toes looked like his teeth!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> As I scrolled, your toes looked like his teeth!


[emoji1787][emoji23]


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby enjoying his favorite before bed activity. It was a bit of a stinky endeavor as I tried to get up close and personal while he’s chewing his bully stick. 😳


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

No super close-ups. Here's one after a roll in the fresh cut grass!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr's eyes...


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Violet is frequently just inches from my face:









Navy submits this old photo as evidence that Violet gets in his space too:


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Layla’smum (Dec 16, 2020)

Here’s my Layla


----------



## DNi (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's Loki, still half asleep.


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

Ziggy loves to sit like this


----------



## Keeva_spoo (Feb 4, 2021)

Keeva likes to get really close when I take pics if she sees me with my phone pointed at her! This stage usually is right before I roll backwards with a dog on top of me...


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

Mr.Ziggy said:


> Ziggy loves to sit like this
> View attachment 476699
> 
> This made me LOL!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

I want every pillow as close to my mouth and head as I can find. Then I can chew all the zippers


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This thread makes me really happy. Making eye contact with your poodle releases oxytocin and therefore reduces stress.

Neeeeed more


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Here is piper trying her best to keep her eyes open.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Piper Bear said:


> Here is piper trying her best to keep her eyes open.


Is she as cuddly as she looks?


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> Is she as cuddly as she looks?


Yes. Laps are her favourite sleeping spots.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Tekno chin rest snoot


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

In my lap:









Engaged in his favorite activity:









Part of why he has to be sequestered when I'm working:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy's down for the count.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Ruger just came home from chasing everything you can possible chase at the yard (mainly birds







)


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Your totally allowed to post on more then one day. I really like these pictures. We're not stopping after 1 day.














6:30pm and the sun is still out. Perfect time to go to bed.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Nostril inspection .


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

Post grooming, wanting to check out his handsome-ness


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

I love this thread! All these poodle noses or hose noses as we call them at our house are just too sweet!


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

The cutest nose ever. Boop!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Everyone's pictures are adorable. Poodle Variety is scouting for their next models!











(From Zoolander)


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The nose knows


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Newport said:


> View attachment 476751
> 
> The cutest nose ever. Boop!


That is one crisp, clear nose!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Love this thread, all the wet kissy noses!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie awaiting a much needed hair cut


----------



## MaggieGrey (Dec 24, 2020)

Rocky says, “My cheese,”










Cassie just says “Hello!”


----------



## Austen (Mar 10, 2020)

I want to boop all the noses!

When Austen gets up and personal, it reminds me of the scene in the movie Spanglish where the daughter tells her mom that she needs some space, and the mom says "No space between you and me!"


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

Sleepyhead 😊


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

Kuz: 

What are you doing? 😑










Taking a picture? 😀










Aww shucks 🥰


----------



## Austen (Mar 10, 2020)

@Kuzco that series looks like a contender for this month's photo contest 😆


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Are we there yet?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

The other blanket occupying bed...

_"Who, me?"_


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2020)

And here is our Chloe...


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

This is Charlie asking for some lovin' (as in "Put the phone down, and play with me, Mom!")


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Judydoodle said:


> This is Charlie asking for some lovin' (as in "Put the phone down, and play with me, Mom!")
> View attachment 476936


Charlie is sooo cute!


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s my nap time and I like the floor.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Letting you know that hedgehog squeaker still works


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

“Do I look scary?”


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

As sweet as it gets


----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2020)

Brownie_mom said:


> View attachment 476953
> 
> As sweet as it gets


Beautiful color!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This thread warms my heart


----------



## Spock-spoo (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

This is actually a beautiful, gentle animal.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thomazine said:


> This is actually a beautiful, gentle animal.
> 
> View attachment 476983


lol!


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

This is from last month when I moved my living room camera to monitor Kuzco in the laundry area after his neuter. He started inspecting it then heard me laugh (not through the camera, but from around the corner..despite how it looks) 😂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Thomazine said:


> This is actually a beautiful, gentle animal.
> 
> View attachment 476983


I was inspired by your photo! Here's my demonic Elroy! Gentle as a lamb...


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

After his first time in a nearby stream:


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

My poor baby broke his leg


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Brownie_mom said:


> My poor baby broke his leg
> View attachment 477058


Oh no! Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Brownie_mom said:


> My poor baby broke his leg
> View attachment 477058


Oh no! What happened? 😕 I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Starla said:


> Oh no! What happened? 😕 I hope he heals quickly.


He decided that he has wings and jumped 4 steps landing on the concrete. To make it worth, his leg hit the edge of the concrete landing. Both bones are broken. Spent the night at the emergency room to get splinters. Then took him to our vet to make sure all is OK, and sure enough the emergency did not put the bones together the right way. So he had to go for realignment. Now we are home. He learned to jump on three legs.So sad


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh, that’s horrid I’m sorry. I’ve been there with much the same story, a (90 lb!) puppy who thought he could fly and unforgiving concrete.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh nooo @Brownie_mom


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your puppy. Of course he is just the cutest with his cast and donut- but oooh nooo! I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Brownie_mom said:


> My poor baby broke his leg
> View attachment 477058


Oh, Brownie_mom! Hoping for an uneventful recovery for you all.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you All,
Sorry for hijacking such a cute thread with a sad picture, but he looked so adorable so I posted it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oooooof.... Poor baby! I hope he heels well, and my best wishes to you dealing with a young poodle on restricted movement!!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Someone contemplating the injustice of being put in dog jail, despite being a Very Good Dog, because a certain puppy isn't housebroken yet.


----------



## puds (May 27, 2021)

Adorable


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy with a fresh shave!


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Raindrops said:


> Using his favorite pillow: my foot.
> View attachment 476682


Loved the adoring Poodle eyes

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Kuzco said:


> Kuz:
> 
> What are you doing?
> 
> ...


Fabulous white teeth!

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Anniebanannie (Mar 21, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Here's Ms Zero Personal Space:
> View attachment 476681
> 
> _"Hey Dad! What are you doing??"
> ...





Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Here's Ms Zero Personal Space:
> View attachment 476681
> 
> _"Hey Dad! What are you doing??"
> ...


----------



## wrathfulmom (Aug 9, 2017)

She doesn’t understand personal space either. My phone was literally laying on my face!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Mouth watering bully stick & wavy face


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sleeping on Daddy's blue jeans.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Brownie_mom said:


> He decided that he has wings and jumped 4 steps landing on the concrete. To make it worth, his leg hit the edge of the concrete landing. Both bones are broken. Spent the night at the emergency room to get splinters. Then took him to our vet to make sure all is OK, and sure enough the emergency did not put the bones together the right way. So he had to go for realignment. Now we are home. He learned to jump on three legs.So sad


That's terrible! I hope he heals quickly and has learned where it's safe to jump.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

We took Ritter for a sunset cruise. He's still too small to see over the door, so I lifted him up onto the seat with me. He put his head in my lap and fell asleep as soon as we started moving.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Johanna said:


> That's terrible! I hope he heals quickly and has learned where it's safe to jump.


He learned to run on three legs. Hard to keep him in control - a yang poodle with restricted movement, not fun. The biggest problem, I cannot give him a bath. He does not stink but his coat feels too heavy with all dirt that is on him.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Brownie_mom said:


> I cannot give him a bath


Have you tried something like baby wipes or doggie wipes? Not the antibacterial kind, maybe even just a damp washcloth to get a bit of the elements off him?


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Have you tried something like baby wipes or doggie wipes? Not the antibacterial kind, maybe even just a damp washcloth to get a bit of the elements off him?


A good idea, thank you. I tried the water-less shampoo. Do not feel that it actually cleans him.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

Smiley Whiskey with a chew toy all to himself (tiny big sister tried to steal it for herself but couldn’t even lift the thing 😂)


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorta close up. I took this yesterday while she was getting used to her new grooming table.

Sassy Nova









Silly Sandy who needs a groom 🙃


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

Bodie and Alfie


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

...so many beautiful poodles.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

An acute case of "ball mouth"


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

...I missed this thread.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

That beanie baby tag is fun!
I’ll help with reviving this thread too.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

This isn’t a glamor shot (we’ve been getting so much rain)but I thought this was funny. Nova likes to cuddle with me all the time. If she isn’t playing she is cuddled up to me or someone else. I was finishing filling out her embark n pawprints testing when I look down and see this. 🤪









You gotta wonder what she was dreaming about.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy asked me not to share this one...


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

The sounds of the fans from the heatwave let me get those close up of Basil's 3rd eyelid.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Who says black poodles are hard to photograph?


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

“I’m not ready to finish our morning cuddle!”


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Time to revive this thread!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Let's do it!




























(somepuppy is going to the groomers this weekend...shhhh he doesn't know yet.)


----------

